# I believe this rosette to be an Echinodorus



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Can somebody please confirm? And which species? Cordifolius?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I believe it looks like 'marble queen'. I believe it's an oriental aquarium variety, which is also available in the US.

David


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree, Marble(d) Queen Sword. Let us know how it does converting to submerged form, I don't recall ever seeing what one looks like submerged.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I concur.

You can read a little more about it here:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=073E


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

I'll update this thread in the future. With only medium lighting I'm not sure how well it will do, but we'll see


----------

